# Largest Female Midas/Red Devil.



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been trying to find out how large female a Midas Cichlid can get. My female is about 9.5" in length. I'm hoping that she still has some growing to do since she's only 2 years old...

If you don't mind please post pic and or size of your female Midas's or RD's..

in case anybody suggested my Midas is a male I can show you eggs to prove that she's indeed a she...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

She's absolutely gorgeous. 9.5" is probably her full size, she may slowly gain another inch or so max I would think.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine is about 2 years old now too and she is only 8-1/2" so congrats, she is a beauty


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Beautiful Midas!!!

The largest I've had was between 10 and 11 inches. Basic white with red fins. No hump at all!!

I bought her years ago thru Aquabid as a "Proven MALE Red Devil". I kept "HIM" in a divided 75 with a proven female A.Labiatus for approx a year with nothing but battles. I switched "HIM" to another divided tank with another male wild A.Labiatus and believe it or not they spawned through the divider.

I will post picture of her as soon as I figure out how it is done.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope this worked OK:

Male??/Female 









Female RD/Midas with wild female A.Labiatus


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Zoyvig she's a beaty..

thx for the information. I hope mine still has some growing to do.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mona says thx...


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful fish,but I do not think that big of a bump is normal for a female?anyone explain ? :-?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Nuchal humps are not exclusive to males, which is why using them to sex a fish is NOT an actual way to sex a fish.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Very, very nice


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning!
MIKE


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

homerl said:


> Beautiful fish,but I do not think that big of a bump is normal for a female?anyone explain ? :-?


it isnt common, but it happens, all depends on the gene pool of the individual fish, it is a fairly inaccurate way of sexing as mentioned previously.

very nice Midas/RD everyone.


----------

